# are you saying schwinn wrong?



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 4, 2016)

I met a guy recently who pronounced schwinn as sue-winn.  i beleive it is actually Sssh-vin as ignatz was from germany. but  the common one i think we all hear is shoe-win ....have you heard of other variations?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2016)

It's actually pronounced Sch-wine...as in "swine"


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> It's actually pronounced Sch-wine...as in "swine"




I think you have it mispronounced. It's actually pronounced Swinn in the country where they are produced now.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 4, 2016)

I thought it was pronounced HUFFY over there.


----------



## catfish (Feb 5, 2016)

scweeen. I hear a lot of people at shows asking for "scweeens"


----------



## rhenning (Feb 5, 2016)

Interesting as I know Richard Schwinn (think Waterford) and he pronounces the family name Shwinn with a silent c.  I assume he knows how to pronounce the family name correctly.  Roger


----------



## runningbarre (Feb 5, 2016)

I usually pronounce Schwinn as "ooooh looka that one...cool"


----------



## bairdco (Feb 5, 2016)

Ok, but are you spelling shwinn right? How many shcwinn's for sale do you see where the owner can't even spell swchinn? 

Look at craigslist, there's so many misspellings of schinn. Everytime I see a schwing ad it just cracks me up.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 5, 2016)

I know of a cycleplane that got bought cheap on ebay because schwinn was spelled wrong lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fattyre (Feb 5, 2016)

I say Schwing every time I walk into my basement.


----------



## catfish (Feb 5, 2016)

fattyre said:


> I say Schwing every time I walk into my basement.




No one needs to know what you do when you are alone in your basement........


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 5, 2016)

catfish said:


> No one needs to know what you do when you are alone in your basement........



It puts the lotion on its schweeeen

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## videoranger (Feb 5, 2016)

No Mr Wolf I won't let you in, not by the hairs on my Schwinny Schwinn Schwinn. The new ones are pronounced " Chineeese".


----------



## CrazyDave (Feb 5, 2016)

What the? LOL... shh-win!  never heard or thought of pronouncing it another way.  This may be like a cadillac convertor or Ill-in-noise.... words are meant to project ideas, if ya get the point, the word is correct!


----------



## catfish (Feb 5, 2016)

I've also heard "You can't win with a schwinn".


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 5, 2016)

catfish said:


> I've also heard "You can't win with a schwinn".



Unless yer mile a minute Murphy lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 5, 2016)

all i know is im schw....inn it to win it.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 6, 2016)

Yeah, 'Sch-win', I never knew that anybody could possibly say it so wrong, "scweeen, Sch-wine, sue-winn, Sssh-vin, shoe-win."

Must be progress as now days, new bikes with Schwinn brand name, I only hear people call em, China- 'Sch--it'.


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2016)

Chween


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 8, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I think you have it mispronounced. It's actually pronounced Swinn in the country where they are produced now.



lol... That made me spit-spray my coffee.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Feb 8, 2016)

chiwinn chinese for schwinn


----------

